# Well heres for my 1st indoor grow....The setup



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 6, 2006)

Wha"H ?ts up evey1, my 1st grow setup,...Here it is.....

I will be useing a 40gallon tub with lid (talk about venting l8ter). 2maybe3 2foot flor and 5 cfls bout30 watts.And venting, intake/outake fans on top of the lid with big holes in the top and smaller screened holes on the side forbette air flow. I plan on only have4 maybe6 plants growing in there(depends on pot size), ima be doing a hellof alot of bending and training, BUT!!!! That could be a problum in flowering not know whos who right???? Thats y i gotta 20gallon tub for cloneing and sexing each plant so i can keep them vegging untill i know whos who then get rid of the males be4 thay get horney.
Oh yea soil str8 organic,I wanna get fox farm, read good things bout that but im not finna order and i dont know who has it here in IL where im at but if i cant find it ima find something else organic thats easy to find. If any of yall have any advice let me know,any and all advice iz welcome


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Everything sounds good man. Got any pics of the set up? *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2006)

Not yet, but i guess i can show some be4 and after pics and let my new friends suggest some cheap ideas. I waz thinking bout starting 2day if i dont get 2blazed, while i type this, cause im already blowed lol. i found some white paint in the basement chicken wire (scrog some where down the line ima try it) and alot of things i could use for the grow. By the way have any1 ever seen a spider-cricket?????? THEY FUCKEN FREAK ME OUT BAD!!!!!!! can they hurt my plants??? or me???


----------

